# polyester resin cating



## lesnpam (Apr 2, 2008)

can anyone help
if one wants to produce a rod of polyester resin (black) and incorporate random pices of another material what is the best way of going about this i was thinking of either mixing the pieces into the resin before pouring (somewhat wasteful way ) or by castng the rod slighty smaller diameter and then buildng the diameter up with the added pieces and the resin
best regards
les


----------



## Draken (Apr 2, 2008)

The answer may vary depending on what the "random pices of another material" are.


----------



## gketell (Apr 2, 2008)

Don't forget you have a third option.  Plug the tube; put a centering "jig" on one end; slide the tube into another tube slightly larger than your finished pen; pour your mixture into the tube.  Now you have virtually no waste.

But, again, this depends on what the "other material" is because if it isn't the same density as the PR it will want to move either up or down unless you do something to thicken the PR before pouring.

GK
ps this should probably be in the Casting and Stabilization forum, not the Advanced Pen Making forum.


----------



## lesnpam (Apr 3, 2008)

hello
thanks for the help 
still very new to site will try to remember to look at all the different forums
once again thanks for the info
les


----------



## scroller99 (Apr 18, 2008)

I have crushed the cutoffs from my pr castings and recast them in white pr, but tried to cast corian pieces the same way and they won't take, hope this helps Howard


----------

